# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  F306 Printhead Jam - Can anyone explain the process?

## MarkHeller3D

I have an F306 that's just over a month old. I bought this as an upgrade from my MakerGear M2. I have the dual extruders and they both have jammed rendering the machine unusable, To make matters worse, I just sold my MakerGear M2 yesterday. I need to get some items printed for a customer and I'm dead in the water.

If you have gone thru this and can type out the procedure for me I'd very much appreciate it.  Thanks.  Mark.

NEW INFO:   After 5+ hours on this, I can feed and load the filament and I can see it makes it to the print head but when it starts to print, the feed system just makes a lot of clicking noise, and the filament won't feed in when it starts to print.

----------


## Bobby Lin

Hi Mark! You are most probably experiencing a filament jamming. I have a one good resource on how to troubleshoot filament jamming and I want to share it to you. http://www.toybuilderlabs.com/blogs/...lament-jamming Tell me if this works or not.

----------


## jimc

last i checked the f306 uses and e3dv6 hot end. that hot end is very common and very easy to service. you will need to unplug the hot end, remove it from the machine and disassemble it. do a good nozzle cleaning, check the heat break to make sure that is clean inside and also check the condition of the ptfe liner. if you dont know how to do it then you should call chris at fusion and maybe he can walk you through it or go on the e3d-online.com and look at the diagrams. in any case its something you need to become real familiar with since its routine maintenance for any 3d printer.

----------


## MarkHeller3D

Thanks, Bobby Lin... interesting resource.  It still doesn't provide an answer on what to do but it's a very good resource indeed. Much appreciated.

----------


## MarkHeller3D

jimc, thanks for that url. I watched a couple of videos and I better understand the hotend components.  I still don't know what I need to do to clear my jam but the videos were educating.  Much appreciated.

----------


## MarkHeller3D

Final Update:   9+ hours spent on this problem today but I'm finally extruding!!!!!  What I had to go thru  to get to this point was incredibly tedious. I think I'd rather get a root canal and a vasectomy in the same day than to go thru this again!

----------


## MarkHeller3D

I'm up and running again! I successfully printed a great print and this is all behind me.

I have to say that the support from Fusion3 is great. They even responded to me on a Saturday. They provided me with several pictures of the assemblies I needed to work on which gives me a better understanding of the mechanics and what screws hold what together, etc.

When I get a chance I'll post an easy way to clear a jam in the printhead without removing the printheads from the machine and having to recalibrate and align everything.

----------

